# Southern NV waterfowl opener results posted



## JDK

Did not draw Pittman again four yrs in a row now but did draw opener on Halloween and second day of season at owma field one day and bulrush the next.


----------



## MJ

At least you have water! The three places we hunt are dust bowls.


----------



## JDK

very true heard levels are way down but will have huntable water for the seaon opener still might need the sunscreen and bug spray with the weather still hitting 90 + during the day.


----------



## utahduckhunter

well I got draw oct.31 and nov.2 owma field and bulrush


----------



## DomC

So much for rules draw rules..


----------



## DomC




----------



## Desertduckin

Sorry to burst your bubble Dom but that is my grandfather and I. I am a Jr. They don't put that on the results . The REAL rules being broken are the rules that say you can't hold more than one reservation yet I and some others drew both days


----------



## Diamondhitch

Threads like this sure make me feel privileged to be able to just go hunting anywhere, any time season is open... You guys have it rough down there.


----------



## JDK

Desertduckin said:


> The REAL rules being broken are the rules that say you can't hold more than one reservation yet I and some others drew both days


 

This is true but Ndow allows this for openeing weekend only.


----------



## Desertduckin

Shouldn't allow it period. The reason they don't allow you to sub a hunter on your opening day res is because they don't want people to cheat the system yet they allow a blatant cheat to happen through drawing for both days yet people are unsuccessful? I could understand giving 2 res to someone AFTER all applicants are successful but having the audacity to allow people to not draw either day but have multiple people draw both shows their incompetence.


----------



## cackler69

Yeah maybe them draw rules are good. Since there is a sr and Jr. Good catch tho!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

cackler69 said:


> Yeah maybe them draw rules are good. Since there is a sr and Jr. Good catch tho!!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's good stuff right there.lol


----------



## Hvyshot2

Damn it! Everybody's cheating!


----------



## cackler69

Should be a patriot fan[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpkowal

Desertduckin said:


> Shouldn't allow it period. The reason they don't allow you to sub a hunter on your opening day res is because they don't want people to cheat the system yet they allow a blatant cheat to happen through drawing for both days yet people are unsuccessful? I could understand giving 2 res to someone AFTER all applicants are successful but having the audacity to allow people to not draw either day but have multiple people draw both shows their incompetence.


----------



## JDK

anybody here how the youth hunt went last weekend at owma


----------



## mpkowal

3 or four geese just a couple ducks.I think there were about 8 kids


----------



## JDK

hunted the Owma opener this morning for a few hours had to get back to town for the kids Halloween party, hunted by myself and was able to take two nice honkers 10yds off the deck both birds were banded one was just banded 5 months ago when to young to fly and the other was a wore out (Write) band first band like this for myself so I was pretty excited U.S. wildlife service says this one was banded 8 eight years ago in Carson City oh and holy cow was it hot out!!  hopefully the cool down late next week will stay and as usual they sky busting was horrendous


----------



## Desertduckin

Should have been there in the afternoon if you thought the skybusting was bad in the morning lol


----------



## JDK

Went Duck Hunting today and did pretty good 5 ducks lost two in the thick stuff but I always count them as bagged birds just my personal preference so total of 7 birds ( limit ) the wind was going pretty good today and a little rain this morning.


----------

